
You can now buy a robot spider - alakin
https://www.vincross.com/hexa
======
tastroder
You could buy robot spiders forever at this point, e.g. [1]. The drawing demo
in the video looks neat though.

[1] [https://www.tested.com/tech/459288-inside-adam-savages-
cave-...](https://www.tested.com/tech/459288-inside-adam-savages-cave-
robugtix-t8-spider/) (2013)

------
CarolShaw01
Wow great! The spider look cool.

------
brianeatsmangos
whoa! but why only 6 legs?

